# VGA to USB not working through hub



## chacalroux (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just bought a new Dell XPS 13 laptop and a VGA to USB adapter from Fresco Logic. I have installed all the drivers and the hardware works fine when I connect the adapter directly to the laptop's USB port, however when I connect it via a USB hub (Anker USB 3.0) the screens flash for about 10 seconds and then nothing happens. Does anyone know how to fix this? I really want to use the USB hub as there are only 2 ports in the laptop. thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Exact model of the adapter?

Test with a different hub. Not all devices work/work well connected to a hub. It could also be the hub type (ie: USB powered or self powered with an AC adapter). Self powered units usually have fewer compatibility issues. Or just hub quality.


----------



## chacalroux (Mar 20, 2015)

ADAPTER: VicTsing USB 3.0 to VGA Video Graphic Card Display External Cable Adapter for PC Laptop Windows 7/8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00GSIGIFO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

USB hub: Anker® Uspeed USB 3.0 7-Port Hub with 36W Power Adapter and 3ft USB 3.0 Cable [VIA VL812 Chipset]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006TTA75Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

Thanks for your help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A USB Hub diminishes the power of devices that are plugged into it. Make sure you use the power adapter that comes with the Hub and plug it directly into the wall and not through a power strip as this will also diminish the power
If you still have problems Hubs are designed for low powered USB devices like Mice, Keyboards, Printers etc. But devices that require more power like USB Mass storage devices like USB HDD's or Flash Drives or your VGA device require a direct connection to the computer.


----------



## chacalroux (Mar 20, 2015)

I tried plugging the hub straight to the wall but it didn't work unfortunately. I guess I will just have to deal with just plugging it straight to my PC. Thanks all, at least I know it is not possible with this set of hardware


----------

